# Bad review for a Plastisol Transfer Vendor



## vickyniki (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there,

I have been very troubled with my thoughts for a few weeks now. I had a bad experience with a Plastisol Transfer Vendor. I really feel I should tell what happen but I'm afraid that he could do something with my Credit Card if he gets angry. 

I checked on google reviews and this Vendor has none. I would be the first one. I can imagine how bad could it be a bad review in google and I really won't want to do that to nobody but I can't even sleep thinking about this. Wondering how many people could he has done the same. I'm so agree and I feel like he slapped me in the face.

I was thinking to contact him and letting read what I am about to post online as a review for his business and ask him if he would like the opportunity of making it up to me but some how I feel if I do that I am black mailing him.

So, I am asking as a customer to all vendors here. What would you advice me to do, what would you prefer a customer to do? I am asking here because I found the vendor in this forum. I love this forum and I have trusted this forum for years and I think if I am not the only unhappy customer with this vendor then this vendor should be remove from this forum.

Thanks.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldn't feel like I was being blackmailed and would actually prefer you gave me the opportunity to make it right.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you are worried about the credit card with a 2-5 min phone call that can be changed. If they do any unauthorized charges that's fraud and criminal charges can be brought forth. You didnt really explain what happened but if you feel they didn't fulfill you product needs within reason and they are not willing to correct the issue then you have every right to write a review. 

I would though without black mail or threading a review give them a chance to fix the problem. If they don't the write a review on every place you see fit, but if you have to write a review keep it to the problem at hand, how you offered for for them to fix the problem and the response you received. Keep it professional. Do say stuff like these idiots, I pass up reviews like this as it tells me that it's posssible the consumer could be also at fault.


----------



## vickyniki (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for the advice. I am going to contact the vendor to give him a chance. I will then come back here and let you guys know about the situation and how did it go. Thanks again.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

sben763 said:


> If you are worried about the credit card with a 2-5 min phone call that can be changed. If they do any unauthorized charges that's fraud and criminal charges can be brought forth. You didnt really explain what happened but if you feel they didn't fulfill you product needs within reason and they are not willing to correct the issue then you have every right to write a review.
> 
> I would though without black mail or threading a review give them a chance to fix the problem. If they don't the write a review on every place you see fit, but if you have to write a review keep it to the problem at hand, how you offered for for them to fix the problem and the response you received. Keep it professional. Do say stuff like these idiots, I pass up reviews like this as it tells me that it's posssible the consumer could be also at fault.


speak bro. dont be afraid. if he charges your card, called your credit card and report it and theyll send you a new number. no biggie.

who vendor is this?


----------

